# Back to basics



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Step 1: Get a can of spam
Step 2: Slice kinda thin, two slices per sandwich
Step 3: Fry unti crispy on the outsides
Step 4: Slap on some bread, add cheese, mustard, and lettuce
Step 4: Enjoy your sharkin cuisine


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

you can nuke it or bologna if your in a hurry too


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

kingfisher, best recipe posted lately. I've got to where when I see one put up with a dozen ingredients or more, I immediately skip it and go on to the next one. It was copied off the net anyway. KEEP IT SIMPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!. Chef Tell, you ain't.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

NC KingFisher said:


> Step 1: Get a can of spam
> Step 2: Slice kinda thin, two slices per sandwich
> Step 3: Fry unti crispy on the outsides
> Step 4: Slap on some bread, add cheese, mustard, and lettuce
> Step 4: Enjoy your sharkin cuisine


This brings back memories. When I was a kid living at home there were many many dinners that consisted of a can of spam, home grown tomatos, a loaf of bread, mayo, mustard and a bag of chips. The spam was fried crispy. Sometimes mama bougth Treat. I was not a fan of that.

In the summer I would be called in for supper. Sitting on the table was a big platter of peeled and sliced tomatos a loaf of bread, big jar of Dukes mayo, salt and pepper. I never complained because it was delicious. Once in a while there was a plate of fried bologna sitting beside the tomatos. 


Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Fond memories as well, Finger.


----------



## liljoe (Jul 20, 2010)

that does it ! gonna get me a can and make me some sammiches to take down the river...lil joe da fish ho


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

may just be advancing age but todays spam don't seem to be as good as it was 50 years ago...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Rockfish1 said:


> may just be advancing age but todays spam don't seem to be as good as it was 50 years ago...


I have not ate it lately. But nothing is as good now as it was in years past. They used to mechanically seperate the meat off the bones now they do it chemically. That just sounds wrong. My father in law eats it right out of the can. I never did like it without cooking it a little. 

I have been eating Vienna Weenies lately. Cover them well with hot sauce and eat away. 

I used to eat Neese's liver pudding but have not ate any lately. I would eat it for a snack by slicing it and eating it on white crackers with a touch of mayo. You could also fry it a little and eat it on bread with mustard. I always liked it better right out of the fridge and not heated up at all. 

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Anybody that can et liver pudding could et anything that would fit on a slice of bread. That goes fer any kind of liver. The very mention of any kind of liver, except being put on a hook, should puke a buzzard offen a gut wagon.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

wdbrand said:


> Anybody that can et liver pudding could et anything that would fit on a slice of bread. That goes fer any kind of liver. The very mention of any kind of liver, except being put on a hook, should puke a buzzard offen a gut wagon.



Have you ever tried liver pudding WD? As my grand mother said; "You don't know what's good". 

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Finger, you forget I was raised in Franklin Co. I've messed with everything that you can make outta a hog. And I mean all of it.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't care to think about what's in liver pudding but I don't have a problem eating it. With the Neeses brand you really just taste whatever spices they put in it.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

puddin is the basis for scrapple, add some more spices and enough corn meal to thicken it and bind it together... my uncles recipe is the best I ever ate... boy I sure miss butchering...


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Whip up 4 or 5 eggs, pour egg mixture in a greased baking dish, slice up Spam and lay in egg mixture, salt and pepper, put in 350 oven until eggs set up and slightly browned. Add cheese if wanted. Good stuff!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Spam......Great Hawaiian staple.......indeed.


----------

